
Mark Zuckerberg's new challenge: Eating only what he kills. - sahillavingia
http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/26/mark-zuckerbergs-new-challenge-eating-only-what-he-kills/
======
geekfactor
This has probably been discussed on HN previously, but to me the most
interesting idea here is the meta-issue of Zuck's personal challenges.

I think it's a wonderful practice and while I'm sure most of us take on these
kinds of challenges from time to time, but he seems to take an admirable zeal
to it.

For example, I've taken on various learning-a-language (natural and otherwise)
challenges, but I've never gone so far as to commit to practicing an hour a
day, every day, for an entire year. Now, Mark only says he 'blocked out' the
time, but if he actually follows through then it's very impressive.

------
nametoremember
I actually find this pretty interesting. It's certainly weird and surprising
to see Zuckerberg do it when it will surely receive a lot of criticism. I say
fair play.

------
amalag
At least he is being conscious about his eating. He noted the hypocrisy of
people who will eat meat and then say they don't want to think of what was
involved in producing it. No support of mass slaughterhouses, hopefully he
will keep it up.

------
sc68cal
Don't care. Not one bit. More concerned about Facebook's privacy policy.

------
hkarthik
As a vegetarian, I totally support his decision and respect it.

My meat eating friends like to call themselves carnivores, I usually correct
them and say they are actually scavengers.

~~~
jkaljundi
How come, as a vegetarian, you support killing animals?

Still puzzled by his quote: "This year I've basically become a vegetarian
since the only meat I'm eating is from animals I've killed myself."

------
goldins
I don't get it.

I assume he still had to pay for what he took home, so how is him going to a
farm and killing a chicken, pig and goat any better than someone else doing it
and selling it to him? Hell, the people at the farm would probably have done
it more humanely anyways.

Yes, he wants to be more thankful by providing himself with a concrete
connection between the animal and his food, but what does that really change?

And I think a lot of the pig and goat will go to waste.

~~~
turtle4
It is a different thing to personally perform an act than to simply know,
logically, that it is being performed on your behalf. It makes act more real,
more personal, more identifiable. Knowing that someone killed a goat at some
point is not the same as having to perform the act itself. I have never done
something like this, but I can understand how it would make you appreciate
your food more, and really understand what you are doing when you are eating.

The article indicates the animal is still taken to a butcher, so one would
believe that there is no more waste than any other time.

As to what it changes, I think you are looking at the system and saying one
dead goat, one fed human, what's the difference. But it isn't the result that
he is trying to change; he is trying to change himself. I can't believe you
could do what he is doing and not come away from it with a different outlook.

I don't see anything wrong with the practice, and if it makes him feel a
little more grounded, more power to him.

------
madamepsychosis
/Only/ what he kills? That would be interesting.

This is not the E! of the tech world, flagged for bullshit.

